# Here's the sun son.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The weather is taking a turn for the worse, so what we all need is a bit of sun..

Fill your boots









ray.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

No wonder the central heating hasn't kicked into action.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What setting did you have your camera on Ray :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that the photo taken by a man here in Kent. He has taken amazing photos

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-of-the-sun-taken-from-Kent-back-garden.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

These are better http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/2012/september/7/sun_pictures.aspx


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

locovan said:


> Is that the photo taken by a man here in Kent. He has taken amazing photos
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-of-the-sun-taken-from-Kent-back-garden.html


That's not very nice, putting a link that takes you directly to the Sun "newspaper" yuk! 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What setting did you have your camera on Ray :lol: :lol:


Huh you are now being silly.. they were taken at night so it's the flash I thought that would have been obvious. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > What setting did you have your camera on Ray :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------

